# Marketing



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Generally in 55 - 60 gallon drums and sold to a packer. Price is at the mercy of the packer and the honey market at that time. Prices have dropped drastically over the last year, from what I have heard currently about $.70 - $.80 per pound.


----------

